# Site which help find snow resort for snowboarding



## Dima Borisov

Hi guys. I and my friend recently launched new site which helps find convenient snow resort and provide detail information about snow resort ( price, rating and etc). What do you think about it? Maybe something incorrect, or you have idea about new features which we could be create. I will be appreciate you for feedback!


----------



## Rip154

You gotta discuss some waist width, boot size and sidecut before posting links, we can’t see.


----------



## mojo maestro

Pics of your feet..............


----------



## kieloa

What do you think about Burton dropping JG and moving Terje as an ambassador?


----------



## Demi9OD

Dear Mr. President, there are too many states nowadays.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Here for a creepy basement video explaining product.


----------

